# Shooting at Guad Consulate



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

US consulate official shot in Guadalajara


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> US consulate official shot in Guadalajara


The report seems a little confused. It calls him a US Consulate employee, but says he was carrying Drug Enforcement Administration credentials. Consulate employees work for the US State Department, not DEA. It also says he was driving a white Honda Fit, but in the video it looks like a black, or at least, dark car. The Informador and the Consulate Facebook page don't mention DEA.

Fortunately, it sounds like he will be okay.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

sparks said:


> US consulate official shot in Guadalajara


PM sent.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They have FBI guys working out of there so why not DEA.. The killer knew how to use a gun and to get someone with a hand gun from that distance you really need to know how to shoot.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> They have FBI guys working out of there so why not DEA.. The killer knew how to use a gun and to get someone with a hand gun from that distance you really need to know how to shoot.


The email from acsgdlmessages @ state.gov also refers to him as a Consulate employee. I guess I was nitpicking to fuss about DEA versus State Department.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Yahoo news article calls him "an official of the U.S. consulate" without mentioning anything about DEA, State Dept or See Eye Yay. But just in case anyone was in doubt, they do confirm that "The shooting appeared to be a direct attempt to kill the consular employee."

Well, whoever he is, glad he's still alive.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Will we ever know the motive behind the attempt? Trained Assassin? Not well trained anyway... That he had a Pistol in Mexico does make things a bit more interesting. Unlike here , Hand Guns Ammunition and a place to practice are rare to find in Mexico.. As we assemble the "parts" it begins to look like another attempt by Mexico's Drug Lords to send another message .. What a Great opportunity for the Trumpster to Rattle his Sabre...I am surprised he has been so quiet.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Gatos said:


> PM sent.


I just got an Email warning from a Consulate about Guad


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to work with a retired CIA agent and he always worked out of consulates. In France it is the same thing , I had a cousin who worked for the Deuxieme Bureau our counter spy..agency , we do not have spies and he always worked as a "consulat agent.. so I would not bet that all consulate employees" are all working for the consulate..I also did not realize that they were FBI agents stationed in Mexico..wrong again..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The warning from the consulate is so over the top.. US citizens should not show patterns etc.. Ok for the consulte employees but for all US citizens?? A little over the top no?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The consulates of all countries are “home base“ for any number of agencies, and are often heavily fortified to protect them. They may look innocently business-like from the street, but the inside nests may be buzzing with activities the public never knows about; or doesn‘t want to acknowledge. Issuing visas is probably just a minor part of consular activity.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

citlali said:


> The warning from the consulate is so over the top.. US citizens should not show patterns etc.. Ok for the consulte employees but for all US citizens?? A little over the top no?


All the warnings from the State Dept. are over the top. It's just to keep those people who complain that they haven't been warned "properly" from complaining that they weren't warned.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> All the warnings from the State Dept. are over the top. It's just to keep those people who complain that they haven't been warned "properly" from complaining that they weren't warned.


I knew they had to serve some useful purpose!


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Arrest Made


----------

